# HG/SS trainer and Pokemon sprites



## Nic (Sep 21, 2009)

WARNING HUGE IMAGE! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Here.

This thread is for discussion of how awesome/cool/mediocre/horrible the sprites look. Also sorry if this topic has been made but I don't care. Now enjoy the topic. Aw, I accidentally put it in the wrong forum thingy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 21, 2009)

Hiker - beard?
Santa.


----------



## Nic (Sep 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hiker - beard?
> Santa.


Hikers always had the beards even in the classics.


----------



## Soil (Sep 21, 2009)

Rofl, I laughed at the little pikachu kid riding the old man..
and the guy Snowboarding.., who snowboards and just randomly carries pokemon with them, honestly?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 21, 2009)

kool, i like them


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 21, 2009)

Misty<3


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 21, 2009)

Why is that kid dressed like Pikachu...?


----------

